# 1996 Audi a6 ignition problems



## Nbmx (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey I posted this in another section of the forums which apparently no one looks at so it would be nice to get help here.

The problem I'm having is when I start my car the starter stays on and it won't turn off unless I turn my key back a little bit. It's nothing major just a little bit of a hassle and I wanted to see if it was an easy fix. Thanks


----------



## Legaumais (Dec 20, 2004)

*change the ignition/starter switch*

Hello, 
you must change the ignition/starter switch


----------



## Nbmx (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha finally a response! Thank you very much for your help, greatly appreciated and I will get right on this.


----------

